# [AMD64]Gentoo lento...lentissimo...

## bigfantasy

Salve,ho installato gentoo sul mio amd64..però ho un problema..va lentissimo,ci mette molto a caricare le applicazioni,alcune volte crashano e tanti altri problemi....da cosa può dipendere??

----------

## .:chrome:.

difficile dirlo. non hai fornito nessun elemento

inizia col postare a cosa punta make.profile, e l'output di emerge info

----------

## devilheart

tanto per chiedere, hai abilitato il dma sul disco fisso?

----------

## bigfantasy

devilheart,no non credo ora controllo.

k.gothmog:

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 50 Nov 22 21:51 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2005.1

----------

## kattivo

Waea...

Anche io all'inizio ho avuto problemi con amd64..

pero' come ti è gia stato detto, non ci hai dato nessuna informazione...

incollaci l'output di certi comandi tipo:

```

cat /etc/make.conf

cat /etc/resolv.conf

cat /var/log/emerge.log 

uname -a

```

----------

## bigfantasy

Ho messo tutto qui:

http://phpfi.com/88828

kattivo,poi tu come hai risolto?

il log di emerge non l'ho messo perchè non finiva più...

----------

## kattivo

Mm hai un make pieno di USE...sei sicuro che ti servono tutte? sono veramente troppe..

Prova a iniziare semplificando un po il make.conf

tipo :

```

USE="cups foomaticdb ppds usb altra_var1 altra_var2 nvidia opengl gtk2 qt kde dvd dvb dvdr X ipv6 av                       i alsa ssl xml jpeg png mpeg"

CFLAGS="-pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=k7"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ http://mirror.switch                        .ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.it.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="it"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"  

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

```

Questo è un esempio...doverbbe funzionare..

km prova a modificare il tuo make cosi..poi dai un bel

```

emerge --sync && emerge world -e

```

Io avevo fatto la stessa cosa che sto dicendo di fare a te..

pero' era un problema Di RETE la rete mi impiantava tutto il sistema

per dirti, con un server tyan dual processor opteron, per aprire firefox ci stava 13 secondi...

era un problema di impostazione rete..

----------

## bigfantasy

Ok provo.Poi ti faccio sapere.

----------

## bigfantasy

xkè quest'errore:

```

ecking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/patch-2.5.9 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 38, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

cmq quando do un emerge mi da quest'errore in rosso:

!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): /usr/local/portage

----------

## .:chrome:.

hai passato delle opzioni illegali nelle CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS/LDFLAGS

----------

## bigfantasy

Cioè??  :Shocked: 

Come make.conf uso quello che mi ha passato Kattivo...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *bigfantasy wrote:*   

> Cioè?? 
> 
> Come make.conf uso quello che mi ha passato Kattivo...

 

evidentemente c'è qualcosa di sbagliato, oppure haiu sbagliato a copiare, perché con quelle opzioni il compilatore "non può creare eseguibili"

comincia ad eliminare -march=k7, dato che tu NON hai un processore k7

----------

## bigfantasy

Non capisco cosa c'è di sbagliato...

e cosa metto??

----------

## kattivo

allora..ti ho detto che quello era un esempio

prova a dare 

```

mkdir /usr/local/portage

```

forse ti manca la cartella..

k7 ho visto che lo usano per amd64...quindi credo sia giusto..

è scritto anche nel manuale di gentoo per amd64..

Ti sistemo io il make....copialo identico a questo:

```

USE="cups foomaticdb ppds usb altra_var1 altra_var2 nvidia opengl gtk2 qt kde dvd dvb dvdr X ipv6 avi alsa ssl xml jpeg png mpeg" 

CFLAGS="-pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=k7" 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64" 

AUTOCLEAN="yes" 

RSYNC_RETRIES="3" 

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/" 

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.it.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" 

LINGUAS="it" 

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" 

MAKEOPTS="-j2"  

```

Provalo cosi, se non dovesse andare modifica:

```

CFLAGS="-pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=k7" 

```

e fallo diventare cosi:

```

CFLAGS="-pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=amd64"

```

Poi fammi sapere cosa succede...

ricordati il solito aggiornamento:

```

emerge --sync && emerge world -e

```

----------

## bigfantasy

Niente sempre stesso errore...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *bigfantasy wrote:*   

> Non capisco cosa c'è di sbagliato...
> 
> e cosa metto??

 

non è obbligatorio mettere -march, e comunque...

 *man gcc wrote:*   

> The choices for cpu-type are i386, i486, i586, i686, pentium, pentium-mmx, pentiumpro, pentium2, pentium3, pentium4, prescott, nocona, k6, k6-2, k6-3, athlon, athlon-tbird, athlon-4, athlon-xp, athlon-mp, winchip-c6, winchip2 and c3.

 

non c'è k7.

verifica di avere settato questo: CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

@kattivo: non mi sembra il caso di dare consigli sbagliati

esistono queste impostazioni:

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ma non tutte le versioni di gcc le accettano (come si è visto). dipende dalla tua versione del compilatore. ripeto che, se proprio non sai cosa mettere puoi anche fare a meno di mettere -march (make.defaults esiste apposta)

----------

## bigfantasy

è andato   :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non c'è k7.
> 
> verifica di avere settato questo: CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

appunto si chiama k8 semmai

----------

## lavish

-march=k7 va bene su un athlon64 SE si vuole compilare il sistema a 32bit, ma NON se si vuole fare un'installazione a 64bit!

In questo caso (il tuo da come hai settato tutto il resto), devi usare un -march=k8|athlon64

----------

## u238

si, io ho -march=k8 ed è ok.

inoltre se nn ho visto male prima avevi tutto il sistema in ~amd64, forse è quello il motivo per cui si bloccava spesso... tieni il sistema in ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64" come ti ha suggerito anche kattivo, e sblocca i vari pakketti in ~amd con package.keywords... avrai 1 sistema sicuramente + stabile!  :Wink: 

----------

## bigfantasy

Ok grazie per il consiglio   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *u238 wrote:*   

> inoltre se nn ho visto male prima avevi tutto il sistema in ~amd64, forse è quello il motivo per cui si bloccava spesso...

 

Direi proprio che non c'entra nulla...

 *Quote:*   

>  tieni il sistema in ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64" come ti ha suggerito anche kattivo, e sblocca i vari pakketti in ~amd con package.keywords... avrai 1 sistema sicuramente + stabile! 

 

Io continuo a ribadire di non fare terrorismo ad usare pacchetti ~ su amd64

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *u238 wrote:*   

> si, io ho -march=k8 ed è ok.
> 
> inoltre se nn ho visto male prima avevi tutto il sistema in ~amd64, forse è quello il motivo per cui si bloccava spesso... tieni il sistema in ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64" come ti ha suggerito anche kattivo, e sblocca i vari pakketti in ~amd con package.keywords... avrai 1 sistema sicuramente + stabile! 

 

che versione del compilatore hai?

non è che tutti hanno installato la stessa, e come si può vedere semplicemente consultando la man, non tutte le versioni di gcc supportano lo stesso arch set.

----------

## bigfantasy

uso gcc-3.4

----------

## u238

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *u238 wrote:*   inoltre se nn ho visto male prima avevi tutto il sistema in ~amd64, forse è quello il motivo per cui si bloccava spesso... 
> 
> Direi proprio che non c'entra nulla...
> 
>  *Quote:*    tieni il sistema in ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64" come ti ha suggerito anche kattivo, e sblocca i vari pakketti in ~amd con package.keywords... avrai 1 sistema sicuramente + stabile!  
> ...

 

Beh, se lo dice un moderatore sarà anche vero.. allora a sto punto di agli sviluppatori o tester o quello che sono di lasciar perdere a farsi il mazzo per testare la stabilità dei pacchetti e di tenere ordine tra gli stabili e instabili. Tanto come dici tu non serve a niente, possiamo anche toglierlo, no?

----------

## skakz

se può servire...

emerge info

```
Portage 2.0.53_rc7 (default-linux/amd64/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r3, 2.6.14-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r3 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre11

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.13

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks nodoc sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT"

LC_ALL="it_IT"

LINGUAS="it"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X aac aalib alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi bash bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 crypt curl directfb divx4linux dri dvd eds emacs emboss encode esd exif expat fam firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glut gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 jabber java jpeg kde lcms libg++ lirc live lm_sensors lzw lzw-tiff mad mikmod mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nsplugin offensive ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline real sdl slang spell ssl tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb userlocales vorbis xml2 xmms xpm xv xvid zlib video_cards_radeon linguas_it userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS
```

a me va un amore..

----------

## lavish

 *u238 wrote:*   

> allora a sto punto di agli sviluppatori o tester o quello che sono di lasciar perdere a farsi il mazzo per testare la stabilità dei pacchetti e di tenere ordine tra gli stabili e instabili.

 

Fossi in te eviterei questo tono sarcastico che è completamente fuori luogo. In ogni caso ti rispondo comunque: bisogerebbe sbattersi di più facendo commit di bugs quando si pensa che un'applicazione sia veramente stabile anche se in ~

 *u238 wrote:*   

> Tanto come dici tu non serve a niente, possiamo anche toglierlo, no?

 

Ribadisco lo stesso invito che ti ho fatto prima.

La mia opinione è stata già messa in discussione ed esposta precedentemente qui.

----------

## bigfantasy

bene...ora non parte proprio il sistema...  :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *bigfantasy wrote:*   

> bene...ora non parte proprio il sistema... 

 fortuna che la prendi con ironia   :Laughing: 

----------

## bigfantasy

ecco gli errori:

```

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/video/nvida.ko needs unknown symbol register _ioctl32_conversion

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/video/nvida.ko needs unknown symbol unregister _ioctl32_conversion

```

perchè quest'errore??  :Mad: 

----------

## golaprofonda

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io continuo a ribadire di non fare terrorismo ad usare pacchetti ~ su amd64

 

non posso fare altro che quotare..

io uso da un po gli ebuilds ~amd64 e fino ad adesso nessun problema..anzi..avevo più problemi su x86..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lavish

bigfantasy, ho una domanda: ma cosa hai cambiato da quando hai aperto questo thread? Nel senso... se tu cambi CFLAGS ma poi non emergi nulla, non cambia niente sul sistema.. se non "parte" più, avrai fatto qualcosa penso, no?

Chiedo per chiarirmi un po' le idee perchè al momento non ho capito molto  :Razz: 

----------

## bigfantasy

lavish,ho cambiato le use e sono andato di emerge --sync && emerge world -e

bè ora un pò ho sistemato però ho sempre quell'errore dell'nvidia...

----------

## lavish

Ho googlato e cercato un po' nel forum, ma non è che abbia trovato molto... 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-396948-highlight-ioctl32conversion.html

(questo thread si riferisce ad ATI fra le altre..)

----------

## fbcyborg

Quindi? secondo voi è sconsigliato mettere nel make.conf

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" o simili???

io l'ho impostato.. ma è forse meglio continuare a mettere ogni singolo pacchetto in una riga del /etc/portage/package.keywords ?

----------

## gutter

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io l'ho impostato.. ma è forse meglio continuare a mettere ogni singolo pacchetto in una riga del /etc/portage/package.keywords ?

 

Io opterei per questa seconda possibilità in modo da avere un maggiore controllo.

----------

## lavish

Io la mia l'ho già detta  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Io continuo a ribadire di non fare terrorismo ad usare pacchetti ~ su amd64

 

quindi sei d'accordo con gutter... perfetto.. come idea mi convince... lo tolgo..!

----------

## lavish

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> quindi sei d'accordo con gutter... perfetto.. come idea mi convince... lo tolgo..!

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   no... ognuno fa quello che vuole sulla proprio macchina. Io posso dirti quello che farei io su un sistema AMD64 destinato all'utilizzo desktop: tutto in ~

rileggi il thread, soprattutto il link ad una discussione precedente che ho postato

----------

## u238

Io personalmente preferisco tenere il mio sistema il + stabile possibile. Quindi tengo tutto in amd64, se poi ho bisogno di un pacchetto specifico ke è masket oppure una versione nuova con funzionalità aggiuntive non ancora smascherato lo metto in package.keywords.

Ma cmq non ho mai avuto problemi con nessun pacchetto masked, quindi forse puoi mettere direttamente ~amd64.. sta a te la scelta! Penso che non sia sbagliato nessuno dei 2.. dipende cosa 1 vuole  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Io continuo a ribadire di non fare terrorismo ad usare pacchetti ~ su amd64 
> 
> quindi sei d'accordo con gutter.

 

LOL   :Laughing: 

----------

